# Cinnamon, 4-yr-old female GSD, Springfield, MO



## packleader3 (Nov 13, 2009)

Cinnamon needs a foster or forever home ASAP. I'm going to have to pick her up tonight & take her to my house until we can find a place for her to go. My little home-based rescue is way over capacity & I'm not entirely comfortable putting Cinnamon with my two white GSD girls because they're fairly dominant, but we have nowhere else to take her. Please take a look at & read about Cinnamon on my PetFinder site. All my contact info is there for anyone that's interested. Cinnamon was rescued from a home that completely neglected her & her brother, so she needs some extra TLC. Thanks all!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15082661


----------



## packleader3 (Nov 13, 2009)

BTW, I'll be happy to deliver Cinnamon within a reasonable distance.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

PF says adopted.


----------

